# New member here



## jayflex (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey all, just wanted to say hello.  I love the board and the information on here is great.  If anyone can help me Im trying to get in touch with EuroKing bcuz of a problem Im having on his wesite but I cannot pm him from here because I do not have 25 posts.  I dont want to just put up some bullshit posts just so I can pm him.  Can anyone put me in touch with him asap.  Thanks for the help.

Jayflex


----------



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jayflex* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the board. I PMd Sloppyj for you.


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 27, 2011)

jayflex said:


> Hey all, just wanted to say hello. I love the board and the information on here is great. If anyone can help me Im trying to get in touch with EuroKing bcuz of a problem Im having on his wesite but I cannot pm him from here because I do not have 25 posts. I dont want to just put up some bullshit posts just so I can pm him. Can anyone put me in touch with him asap. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Jayflex


 
you actually need 50 posts to be able to pm OR you can become a paid ELITE MEMBER and be able to pm.....also you can give "rep points" for a post and edit the message....so just give the rep points for this and edit your questions into the message and i'll help out, but give me some time this afternoon please to get back to you....thanks and welcome to IMF


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 27, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 27, 2011)

jayflex, im just saying hi to all to get PM abilities. try it out.
thanks for helping me reach PM level


----------



## Qanza (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## swollen (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, bro.!


----------



## musclemeds (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------

